# Traffic Engineer Qualifications



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

We are hoping to emigrate next year to New Brunswick on my visa as I am a cook and this is on the Federal Skilled workers list. Now my husband has for the last 7 years worked as a Traffic engineer and has worked his way up through the ranks in our local council and is now Operations Manager at County Hall. He hasn't got any qualifications on paper as he started from the bottom but obviously lots of work experience !
My question is, to be able to work in this field in Canada what examinations would he have to take if any, and as law and highway code is different out there is there an exam he can take for that too? 
And if anybody knows any companies that might be able to offer him a job ?
Many Thanks
Charlie


----------



## soks5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Lottienpaul said:


> We are hoping to emigrate next year to New Brunswick on my visa as I am a cook and this is on the Federal Skilled workers list. Now my husband has for the last 7 years worked as a Traffic engineer and has worked his way up through the ranks in our local council and is now Operations Manager at County Hall. He hasn't got any qualifications on paper as he started from the bottom but obviously lots of work experience !
> My question is, to be able to work in this field in Canada what examinations would he have to take if any, and as law and highway code is different out there is there an exam he can take for that too?
> And if anybody knows any companies that might be able to offer him a job ?
> Many Thanks
> Charlie


This is a very interesting question. I am also a Traffic engineer, and I am planning to go to Canada, too. I would appreciate if you can share with me your experience about moving. I would be very grateful .


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Soks,
How are you planning on getting in to Canada ? Have you family there or a job offer ? I would be interested on your experiences too !!!:clap2:
In bit of a twilight zone at the moment....waiting on selling the house so we can free up some capital so we can start processing our visa. Have planned and booked our research holiday for this summer to decide where in New Brunswick or Nova Scotia we are going to settle. We are planning to rent for the first year to find our feet and to make sure we can get jobs and if all goes well we will then buy a property and some land out there!!!!
We are both a bit apprehensive about going out without jobs and hoping to find some.....have been applying over the net for jobs but unless you already have your visa for my kind off work I find the employer doesn't want to hire someone with the hassle of trying to get a visa

Charlie


----------



## soks5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Lottienpaul said:


> Hi Soks,
> How are you planning on getting in to Canada ? Have you family there or a job offer ? I would be interested on your experiences too !!!:clap2:
> In bit of a twilight zone at the moment....waiting on selling the house so we can free up some capital so we can start processing our visa. Have planned and booked our research holiday for this summer to decide where in New Brunswick or Nova Scotia we are going to settle. We are planning to rent for the first year to find our feet and to make sure we can get jobs and if all goes well we will then buy a property and some land out there!!!!
> We are both a bit apprehensive about going out without jobs and hoping to find some.....have been applying over the net for jobs but unless you already have your visa for my kind off work I find the employer doesn't want to hire someone with the hassle of trying to get a visa
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply. Unfortunately, I don't have any family member or job offer. I am planing to go as skilled worker. For now, I am just searching and informing myself and I am preparing my documents (translating into English).I know that traffic engineer is not on their NOC list, but I think I saw that new NOC list is going to be made in 2011 so I am hoping it is going to be there. 
It is good for you because you can go there for research holiday. In my case it is not that easy. 
I am very glad to find someone who is also traffic engineer. You are first I know. I hope we can stay in touch, just to see how is going? If you want write to me on my mail [email protected]. I want to see did you manage go to Canada and to find job>


----------

